# Netscape 6.0



## Nuklearflo (3. Mai 2002)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine Seite, auf der ich herausfinden kann, wann die Netscape Version 6.0 herausgekommen ist?
Würde mir sehr weiterhelfen!

Gruß

Nuklearflo


----------



## freekazoid (3. Mai 2002)

http://www.netscape.com ????


----------



## Nuklearflo (3. Mai 2002)

hab ich schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden..
Vieleicht war ich aber auch einfach zu blöd!

Werde mir das gleich nochmal ansehen.


----------



## Nuklearflo (3. Mai 2002)

Also, auf der Netscape Page kann ich nichts brauchbares finden.
Ich müsste Wissen, in welchem Jahr und in welchem Monat die Version rausgekommen ist, da sich die Ersteller unserer Page (http://www.erndtebrueck.de) laut Vertrag dazu verpflichtet haben, die Seite zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung für alle Browser ab der 4. Generation verfügbar zu machen.
Allerdings sieht die Seite unter Netscape 6.x eher bescheiden aus...


----------

